# Can anyone help me!



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I had a question though that specifically relates to egg sharing and thought someone on this board may be able to help. 

Can I find out if my recipient has had a BFP or live birth? I asked at the clinic and they didn't seem to know! Not 100% anyway and I just wondered if we could find out. 
I have had a look on the web but not found anything.

Jen x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jen

You should be able to find out from your clinic.... If there was a BFP and if she got to her 7 week scan.. If you really want to know you will have to chase them, I know alot of women who had to... Then in about 9 months you apply to the HFEA to see if there was a live birth,.. Its not an easy process!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes you can find out. I know my second donation resulted in a live birth. My clinic were quite happy to tell me. I don't know any more details than that but, according to the HFEA:

_Many donors ? identifiable or not ? want to know if they have helped an infertile couple to have the family they longed for and would like to be able to tell their own children about any genetic half-sibling(s) that may exist. Please contact the clinic at which you donated, or write to the HFEA.

As a donor, you can be told:

Whether children have been born as a result of their donation and if so 
The number of children born 
The number of girls and boys 
The year(s) they were born 
_

You can find this information here: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1213.html

/links

C~x


----------

